# Dhea- has anyone used it and had adverse effects?



## Newschmoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Has anyone taken dhea and found it increased their fsh levels? Just wondered as I took it for a couple of months and had all the side effects ( acne, hair loss and greasy skin) and found my fsh levels had tripled since my previous test 3 months earlier. 
Just wondered as there seems to be scant research on dhea although I do know it's helped some ladies on here.
Thank you


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

All of the chatter/info/hints and tips on DHEA is here  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0


----------

